# Scouser in the building



## urban explorer (Feb 1, 2021)

hi all yer yer yer 
im a scouser so lock your vans . thought id post that before I get ripped for being a scouser. the names neil iv built a few vans we currently have a vw lwb crafter . self converted and I'm also one of those annoying YouTubers as well , but was a van builder and camper for years before youtube was a dating site. hopefully get to get out soon and get to one of your meets


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi Neil, welcome to the forum


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome Aboard,
Join us all on the boards & have fun.

(Now where’s my Wallet)


----------



## The laird (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Southport (and it isn't very often that Sandgrounders welcome scousers as you know).  

All "fur coats and no knickers" up this end of Merseyside.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi Neil from a half scouser, well my dad came from there as i was told, anyway welcome to the nut house from Co Antrim norn iron.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Neil


----------



## urban explorer (Feb 1, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Welcome Aboard,
> Join us all on the boards & have fun.
> 
> (Now where’s my Wallet)


dude there was a blockbusters card in it and a pound note , ill pass it back asap


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 1, 2021)

We need more sensible, serious minded people on here.
... Looks like there's still a vacancy .
Welcome to the wild side.


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome aboard, what size are your wheels?


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi welcome


----------



## jeanette (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 2, 2021)

saxonborg said:


> Welcome aboard, what size are your wheels?


Do you mean today's, he hasn't got tomorrow's yet

Welcome


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 3, 2021)

urban explorer said:


> hi all yer yer yer
> im a scouser so lock your vans .



A security guard runs out of M&S in Liverpool town centre.

He chases a shoplifter through the store into the street.

He shouts “Stop Thief”

and everyone runs away. 

Apologies urban explorer, when I read your post I just had to.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 4, 2021)

saxonborg said:


> Welcome aboard, what size are your wheels?



Big ones. They can only carry so many bricks.....


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 5, 2021)

Our new friend has gone quiet..
I hope we didn't  overdo the banter.?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 5, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Our new friend has gone quiet..
> I hope we didn't  overdo the banter.?



I doubt it Paul he joined in.

Should fit in well.


----------

